# Freeanbieter für Massenemails



## DeMuX (29. August 2002)

Moin,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Freeanbieter, der es mir erlaubt via smtp massen emails zu verschicken. hab mir selber ein board gemacht,
und will natürlich auch emails verschicken lassen.
gibts da was, was man da empfehlen könnte?


----------



## nouser (29. August 2002)

*...*

an wieviele empfänger hast du denn so gedacht?


----------



## DeMuX (29. August 2002)

och, an so ca 200 oder so?
haste was für mich?


----------



## reto (30. August 2002)

Einen "öffentlichen" SMTP-Server habe ich auch schon gesucht... erfolglos. Kein Wunder, viel Traffic und die Chance eines Missbrauchs für Spam liegt sehr, sehr hoch!

Kannst du die mails nicht über localhost versenden? Bei 200 Mails fällt schliesslich auch nicht sooo viel Traffic an...


----------



## DeMuX (30. August 2002)

wie darf ich das verstehen, über localhost?


----------



## reto (30. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DeMuX _
> *wie darf ich das verstehen, über localhost? *



Nun, wenn du über das Forum Mails verschicken möchtest, nehme ich an, das du in irgend einem Config-File einen SMTP-Server angeben musst, dies aber nicht kannst, weil dein Webhoster entweder eine Authentifizierung verlangt oder gar keinen (mit einer Adresse) hat, resp diesen aus Sicherheitsgründen deaktiviert hat. Ist zumindest bei mir so. Da verwende ich halt localhost. Damit funktionierts bestens


----------



## DeMuX (30. August 2002)

ok, ich kenn mich damit noch nicht so aus.
ich hab halt, wie jeder anfänger das phpbb board bei
tripod installiert. in der config hab ich meinen
gmx smtp mit login und pass hinterlegt, dieser funktioniert aber nicht.
wenn du von localhost sprichst, meinst du dann, das ich einfach anstatt jetzt zb smtp.gmx.net mal einfach localhost eingeben
sollte?


----------



## reto (30. August 2002)

Jupp, probiert mal! Und sonst mal smtp.tripod.de versuchen


----------



## DeMuX (30. August 2002)

also lass dir sagen, localhost geht nicht.
ich probier mal dem mailserver von tripod.

danke schon mal.
ergebnis werde ich dann posten


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. September 2002)

Hallo,

selbst wenn ihr einen freien Mailserver gefunden haben solltet, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass euer Vorhaben funktioniert .... es gibt sogenannte RBL-Liste, in denen die IPs von Mailservern stehen, über die bereits SPAM versandt wurde. 

Fast alle Mailserver löschen die ankommenden eMails, die von einer Mailserver, der auf der RBL-Liste steht, kommen ....


----------



## DeMuX (1. September 2002)

aber bei zb 1 & 1 müsste sowas dann theoretisch möglich sein oder?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. September 2002)

1&1 hat ja auch keine "freien" (=öffentlichen) Mailserver ....


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. September 2002)

Zum Thema RBL: --> http://www.ordb.org/


----------

